# Colored Mortar



## ophnurse (Apr 10, 2006)

I need to do some mortar patch work around my sisters new window. The mortar is very dark gray (almost black). I was planning on adding a colorant top the mortar to match the color. Will the mortar be darker or lighter in color when it drys?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

2X lighter when dry is my rule of thumb.


----------



## ophnurse (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

You could also mix a small amount up and see how it dries and go from there.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You can also make a smear on a piece of wood and blow dry it (or use the exhaust pipe of your truck).


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Mix some samples and let them dry 7 days.Use your wife's best measuring cup for water,sand and cement,measuring spoons for color.This is best done under controlled conditions.The coffee table in the living room is a good place.That way you don't miss any games on T.V.Best of luck.


----------



## jciotti7 (Feb 10, 2009)

*This made me laugh cause thats how I usually do it*



tkle said:


> Mix some samples and let them dry 7 days.Use your wife's best measuring cup for water,sand and cement,measuring spoons for color.This is best done under controlled conditions.The coffee table in the living room is a good place.That way you don't miss any games on T.V.Best of luck.


 That made me laugh cause I've done it that way. Just make sure you remember to wash the measuring cup.


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Spray a water on the existing mortar and make your new mix look like wet original mortal. When it drays you have that same color.

Shame on me. It is 3 years old post.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

huh!

D.


----------

